# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Hex blade single class bladelock progression

## Spacehamster

So if custom lineage and going for two handed combat and reach, how would you take your ASIs? My thought is 1: fey touched with +1 CHA so you start with 18 CHA, 4: Great weapon master, 8: Polearm master and finally +2 CHA at level 12?

1-4 mostly eldritch blast combat and 5-7 use great sword or maul, 8-12 transition to glaive.

Sounds like correct order?

----------


## strangebloke

I would go PAM->Feytouched->GWM personally. GWM is a more 'powerful' feat in abstract, but its less amazing at low level. Enemies have lower HP and higher AC relative to your to-hit modifiers, so the +10 is worth less and the -5 costs more. You still have the cleave effect which is great, but PAM gives you that and more. PAM at low levels is insanely strong since you'll often be getting 3 attacks while your teammates only get one. Fey touched _is_ great, but a lot of the spells you take with it like silvery barbs are more amazing later in the game.

Plus, if you envision your character with a polearm, it seems to me like you'd want to go for that first.

EB is a good backup weapon, not something I'd rely on at at level with this sort of build. 1d10+ability is just not inspiring output.

----------


## RogueJK

> I would go PAM->Feytouched->GWM personally. GWM is a more 'powerful' feat in abstract, but its less amazing at low level. Enemies have lower HP and higher AC relative to your to-hit modifiers, so the +10 is worth less and the -5 costs more. You still have the cleave effect which is great, but PAM gives you that and more. PAM at low levels is insanely strong since you'll often be getting 3 attacks while your teammates only get one.


Agreed, for all the reasons stated.

18 CHA at Level 1 isn't necessary, and you'll get more out of PAM's BA attack and Reaction attack than you will out of the +1 attack/damage on a single attack from Levels 1-3.

----------


## Joe the Rat

Complication on PAM is that you won't be able to use reach with CHA until 3 - Hex Warrior doesn't allow 2-Handed without Bladepact.  Technically PAM is still usable at 1 if you want to use Strength, or go with a spear or quarterstaff.  But that applies to polearms either way until 3.

----------


## strangebloke

> Complication on PAM is that you won't be able to use reach with CHA until 3 - Hex Warrior doesn't allow 2-Handed without Bladepact.  Technically PAM is still usable at 1 if you want to use Strength, or go with a spear or quarterstaff.  But that applies to polearms either way until 3.


True, but the reach is a secondary consideration, and also....

Level 3 happens in like 2 sessions.

----------


## RogueJK

> Complication on PAM is that you won't be able to use reach with CHA until 3 - Hex Warrior doesn't allow 2-Handed without Bladepact.  Technically PAM is still usable at 1 if you want to use Strength, or go with a spear or quarterstaff.  But that applies to polearms either way until 3.


That's assuming that you're starting at Level 1.  If so, your options are to take PAM at Level 1 and use a Spear without Reach until Level 3, or use a Whip with Reach until Level 3 and save PAM until Level 4.

Personally, I'd do the former.  1d8 with a Versatile spear is only -1 average damage compared to a 1d10 2H polearm, and is +2 average damage compared to a 1d4 whip.  And you still get the benefit of PAM's BA attack and Reaction attack from the start, which further greatly boosts your damage output.

(Besides, the OP is clearly not concerned about always having Reach, since their original plan was to use a Greatsword from Levels 5-7...)

----------

